# Napanee 3d indoor shoot january 24th



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*napanee 3d*

Hope everybody can make this one to support the Napanee club

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> Hope everybody can make this one to support the Napanee club
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


I think I know how to find this place:wink:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I will be there. Sounds like fun!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks Andy*

i don't think i'll be shooting it this year but i will be there
this means that the poll position will be open in the freestyle class

No shoot off between me and baby baluga this year:wink:

I may bring in some stuff to unload though would you guys be interested in a 
"For Sale Table" 

Brian


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> i don't think i'll be shooting it this year but i will be there
> this means that the poll position will be open in the freestyle class
> 
> No shoot off between me and baby baluga this year:wink:
> ...


Whats going Tinker ,why aren't you shooting?
I think I will venture up to shoot.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be there as will other Durham archers. Hope the salamander is working this year.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> i don't think i'll be shooting it this year but i will be there
> this means that the poll position will be open in the freestyle class
> 
> No shoot off between me and baby baluga this year:wink:
> ...


Now why would anybody want to buy one of your tables??? 
Thinking of putting some strings around the legs and calling it a Hoyt?....:wink:


Andy


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*what is it with you*

where does this #@$% come from

a table for items for trade or for sale


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> where does this #@$% come from
> 
> a table for items for trade or for sale


I ment the TABLE...Not the stuff on the table
Settle down big boy...you know i was just chucking stuff at you
Did you stop smoking again?...A little edgey arnt we?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*napanee 3d*

Well i think that makes about 6 of us shooting the whole course...and of course Tinker selling his table too....
Anybody else going?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guy's,my gas tank is full,my GPS is on go mode and all I need is an address please.
Cheers Charles.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Here you go Charles: http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=170+York+Street,+Napanee,+ON+K7R+3N8&sll=49.891235,-97.15369&sspn=29.138493,78.837891&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=170+York+St,+Greater+Napanee,+Lennox+and+Addington+County,+Ontario&z=16

This address pinpoints to the curling club next door to the Lennox and Addington Agricultural Society Centre (the old Napanee Arena) where the shoot is being held.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???*

I heard salamander is it a cold arena or reasonably warm what is needed for foot wear winter boots ??? coats or t shirts ??? what is postal code for gps.. as not in attachments...


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info Nuge,see you there.
Cheers Charles.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I heard salamander is it a cold arena or reasonably warm what is needed for foot wear winter boots ??? coats or t shirts ??? what is postal code for gps.. as not in attachments...


Take a Cab Ted.


----------



## treehunter69 (Mar 18, 2009)

why would you not hold the shoot on a saturday.not being from there but having played for nap in junior ball for two years i know how far it is from everywhere. tough to get home and back to work for monday. just thought it would make more sense. was hoping to shoot it but on a sunday now i can't,but have a good shoot anyway.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

treehunter69 said:


> why would you not hold the shoot on a saturday.not being from there but having played for nap in junior ball for two years i know how far it is from everywhere. tough to get home and back to work for monday. just thought it would make more sense. was hoping to shoot it but on a sunday now i can't,but have a good shoot anyway.


Problem with most Saturdays , its a really busy family day..Driving kids, hockey shopping, working....and the big honey due list!!!! Plus...what day to set up a course???
But Sundays its an easier time to make for most...sort of "For the good of the Most thing"

Andy
:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*sunday shoots*



treehunter69 said:


> why would you not hold the shoot on a saturday.not being from there but having played for nap in junior ball for two years i know how far it is from everywhere. tough to get home and back to work for monday. just thought it would make more sense. was hoping to shoot it but on a sunday now i can't,but have a good shoot anyway.


Treehunter69 just for your info not sure how much 3d you do but most one day shoots are on Sundays. At least here in Canada. Where are you from?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

Is this a cold shoot do we need coats or is it at least 65 degrees and what foot wear some one please respond... thanks..


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The weather outside could dictate the clothing required. Last year was mild and a light coat and runners was all that was needed. Hope that helps Ted

Randy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh*

oh an indoor outdoor shoot ...will check weather for sure and temp thanks


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> oh an indoor outdoor shoot ...will check weather for sure and temp thanks


That sounds like a good name for the shoot...
Mike is trying to get some extra heat in the arena...besides body heat
Dress like its going to be cool cause if its warm we can all wear our shorts..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Andy, you want people to come to the shoot, all your doing is SCARING them away! Keep your [email protected] pants on man and maybe we will have a good turn out.:boink:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

We talked to Mike last night and he's secured some heat for the shoot on Sunday (rental unit from Battlefield) so that will help out. Just to be safe bring some warm duds, you can always shed a layer if need be.

Cheers,


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I heard salamander is it a cold arena or reasonably warm what is needed for foot wear winter boots ??? coats or t shirts ??? what is postal code for gps.. as not in attachments...


Use 175 or 177 (not sure which) York Street, Napanee for your GPS and it will put you in the neighborhood:smile:

Postal code is K7R 2Y8


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*not a good sight*

looks like a button on fur coat


LOL

i realy don't know what it looks like but i bet its not pretty


Tinker


Crashman said:


> Andy, you want people to come to the shoot, all your doing is SCARING them away! Keep your [email protected] pants on man and maybe we will have a good turn out.:boink:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Tink you had to bring that vision up again, it took a night to get it out of my mind the day he posted  I think I'll have to have a :beer: to flush it out.
Hope to see eveyone Sunday

Randy


----------



## mikea (Apr 29, 2005)

*Heat*

Hi Guys
I got two heaters for the shoot. I'll be in the arena about 6:30 am to fire them up so it should be pretty good I hope.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*it looks great*

it will be a good time again this year 
lay out is very similar to last years with the heated viewing area, the only winter indoor that I've been too with this

If you have nothing going on tomorrow come out and see what its about
Registration starts at 8

There will be hot lunches too
EMMMM pulled beef on a bun yummy, and chille too

Tinker


----------

